# Oxygen saturation



## jameson_uk (5 Sep 2017)

So another theoretical issue I have been trying to get my head around....

My understanding is that the water column can become saturated with oxygen which I guess means you cannot add any more?  (Which really means any more won't dissolve so will just dissipate?)

So in a low tech tank how easy is it to reach saturation levels and how much surface agitation would that actually take?

Can you measure dissolved oxygen levels accurately and would it even help if you could?


----------



## Zeus. (5 Sep 2017)

Dont think atmospheric [O2] is enough to saturate water [O2], so no amount of surface agitation would saturated it.


----------



## ian_m (5 Sep 2017)

This test kits will stop you worrying about O2 levels. Has a dissolved O2 test.

https://www.jbl.de/en/products/detail/2446/jbl-testlab

Or this for O2 only.
https://uk.hach.com/accuvac-kit-dissolved-oxygen/product?id=25114235571&callback=pf

Job done. Worry over.


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Sep 2017)

ian_m said:


> Job done. Worry over.


No worries, just interested in the science 
I was under the impression the temperature of the water dictated the maximum level of dissolved oxygen but not sure if that is actually likely in a typical aquarium or whether other factors come into plat.


----------



## ian_m (5 Sep 2017)

For air.





From here http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/oxygen-solubility-water-d_841.html


----------



## zozo (5 Sep 2017)

There are online calculators to find, for calculating o2 equilibrium in water at certain presure levels. In atmospheric pressure these are just a very little amounts of miligrams/L regardles sealevel altitude and normal temperaturs. As long as plants and light is available, water is almost always very near it's natural equilibrium and plants only need to synthesize a few miligrams to make oxygen bubbles.. I see it more regularly in my pond on sunny days, but now and then also see it in the low tech tank. 

ps found it back.
http://www.hbuehrer.ch/Rechner/O2satur.html


----------

